# Need Two For Lump trip Thursday or Friday



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

T-Cat and I are trying to put together a last minute tuna trip. Weather looks good 1-3 both days. Charter runs 900+fuel/tip. Expect to spend 300-350 plus food and drinks. Leave midnight return midnight.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Might could do it. Who do you have chartered?


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Hal,

We haven't formally reserved the boat as we don't yet have a viable crew. Capt. Jack with S.B.H.Y charters out of Venice has openings for Thursday and Friday. Spoke to him this afternoon. Seems like the weather is going to hold.Let us know. Our plan would be to leave around10-11 PM before the charter. Get to Venicearound 5AM. Fishour asses off. Get back, hopefully clean apig, pack up and haul ass back home, arriving back around 10-11PM.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

The weather window has shifted to Fri-Sat due to this slow moving weak frontal boundary. Spoke to Dorado yesterday...water on the hill is blue but the bite sucks. Only five charter boats were out yesterday six foot seasand no YFT were reported. Sea Spray nailed a nice Mako. Todays looks rougher, so I don't think I will get any reports. We'll See


----------

